# Appendix vs Warmblood?



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Noo.. My horse is an appendix and doesn't look anything like a warmblood

From my observations, please notice this is not the gospel just my observations from the 6 hunter shows ive been to, warmbloods look much thicker (naturally) that the appendixes at my barn and at other barns. Not saying all warmbloods are thick and all appendixes are skinny, not at all! Warmbloods to me look like they were completely born to be out there jumping. I love watching them. Don't get me wrong, I love appendixes since I'm around them every day, but i think warmbloods are just so pretty going around a course


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Appendix Horses are TB X QH. There is no Warmblood what-so-ever in an Appendix.

Warmblood horses are specific breeds that origionate mostly from Europe - here is a link to help you understand:

Warmblood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_An appendix will always be of the TB-QH blood...no matter how you cross it._

_A warmblood is something else....So say I cross an Irish Draught with a TB, that would be considered a warmblood. Now if I went and crossed that horse with a percheron, it would also be a warmblood. A cross between a Westphalian (sp) and a Hanoverian would also be a warmblood._

_Warmbloods arent a certain breed, but more a general group of horses that share similar characteristics._

_Wikipedia gives an alright definition: Warmblood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

_ETA...and MIE beat me to posting the warmblood link! _


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^ LOL! That is funny  Great minds think alike Velvet


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok, that makes sense. Thanks. Now, in your opinion, can Appendix horses do just as good in dressage or cross country events?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_ I dont see why an appendix wouldnt be able to do well in dressage or cross country. _

_Of course, it would all depend on the horse (and a bit of the person) to what level you could make it too._


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

ohh so that's why there is dutch warmblood and Hungarian warmblood and etc... They are all Warmbloods but different because each country has a different breeding. Well that clarifies things in my brain .


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Hidalgo--Yeah! It does get confusing because there are so many. But its just like breeds we have here....it took a combination of several to get the breeds we have now. So the Dutch Warmblood will have a different "formula" then what a Westphalian would have. It just all depends on what horses were used to get the final horse that they used to base their standard off....and those are the horses that get accepted into the stud book._


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

VelvetsAB said:


> _A warmblood is something else....So say I cross an Irish Draught with a TB, that would be considered a warmblood. Now if I went and crossed that horse with a percheron, it would also be a warmblood. _


This is what we would LIKE to call a warmblood but is is NOT a warmblood...just a draft cross._




A cross between a Westphalian (sp) and a Hanoverian would also be a warmblood.

Click to expand...

_This is the true warmblood.

_



Warmbloods arent a certain breed, but more a general group of horses that share similar characteristics.

Click to expand...

_True enough but they still have to conform to the registry standard they are listed with.

_



Wikipedia gives an alright definition: Warmblood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Click to expand...

_NEVER EVER take what this site says as anyone can put whatever information they believe to be true and is wrong a large percent of the time.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^ but, there is now the American Warmblood Society. The only restriction in breeds is the horse can not be 100% Hot Blood or 100% Cold Blood. A Hot Blood being a Thoroughbred or Arabian and a Cold Blood being a Draft. Although not just any horse can be registered with the AWS. The horse has to pass an inspection in-hand by a representative of the AWS.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> NEVER EVER take what this site says as anyone can put whatever information they believe to be true and is wrong a large percent of the time.


Well, PHPTHHPTHPTHPTHPT


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Spyder said:


> This is what we would LIKE to call a warmblood but is is NOT a warmblood...just a draft cross.
> 
> This is the true warmblood.
> 
> ...


 
_But but but! I have no but, really, other then to say that I should have said: that the tb-irish-perch cross could be considered a sport horse, not a warmblood. (I wish it could be considered a warmblood). My fault for sure._

_And I only used wiki because after some googling, they had the best overall definition compared to a few others that showed up._


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

MIEventer said:


> Well, PHPTHHPTHPTHPTHPT


I wish I could have come up with a reply as well as you did to a previous reply above. :wink: My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

VelvetsAB said:


> _And I only used wiki because after some googling, they had the best overall definition compared to a few others that showed up._


This link is by far the best description of what a warmblood is.

Sonesta Farms - What is a Warmblood?


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _But but but! I have no but, really, other then to say that I should have said: that the tb-irish-perch cross could be considered a sport horse, not a warmblood. (I wish it could be considered a warmblood). My fault for sure._
> 
> _And I only used wiki because after some googling, they had the best overall definition compared to a few others that showed up._


After doing some reflection/thought on seeing your interpretation of a tb-irish-perch cross as being more a definition of a Sport Horse I have to agree. I had forgotten about the new age of Sport Horse breeding. I am an "old timer", but I am open minded to new ideas and ideals.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Spyder said:


> NEVER EVER take what this site says as anyone can put whatever information they believe to be true and is wrong a large percent of the time.



Actually, Wikipedia is now monitored, and anything that is untrue and cannot be sited is removed from the site.

Plus anyone can put anything on the internet no matter what site it is.


----------

